# contrasting wood to cherry



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I like the look of the contrasting woods. I have about 100 board foot of cherry that I picked up at a local saw mill. What woods would compliment the cherry, either lighter or darker that I can combine in projects.

Thanks
Derek


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

i have seen cherry and walnut pulled off pretty well


----------



## Garry (Mar 6, 2008)

Flame birch or curly maple also work well together.
Here's a bed I made with cherry and Curly Yellow birch(Flame Birch)
http://www.superwoodworks.com/Projects/ArchedBed.htm


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I like cherry and just about any white wood, or really dark wood. As Jake mentioned, cherry and walnut make an excellent combination as do ebony, wenge, and blackwood. For white woods, holly, hickory, oak, maple, ash, and even poplar are all good options. If you go with poplar, just make sure you find some that is white and doesn't have too much green in it.

I also occasionally like cherry against other colors. Yellowheart, purpleheart might work, bloodwood, redheart are some examples. 

Honestly I can see cherry with a lot of other woods too, but I'd tend to go with light or dark contrast unless it's just some accent colors. My favorite tends to be cherry with the white woods.


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

frankp said:


> My favorite tends to be cherry with the white woods.


Same opinion here.
I'm planning on building a coffee and pair of end tables soon and I'm leaning towards using cherry and maple.

Cherry for the most part and maple for the top w/a cherry border.

That't the plan at least 

Ron


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I like cherry with maple quite alot...:thumbsup:


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

_I did some end tables and coffee table for my daughter in white oak with cherry centers on the tops. You can see them in the Project Showcase section "My Daughters Xmas Present" post._


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Cherry and tiger maple look nice together. Ex: Cherry with tiger maple drawer fronts.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice bed Garry. I did an end table out of cherry and walnut. I liked it.
Chris


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Cherry looks great with anything.

Regards

Jerry


----------

